# yes it was turned on a lathe



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

I did a tutorial over at sawmill creek on doing this type of turning, in case anyone is interested. Spalted maple about 8 inches in diameter. Hope you enjoy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats pretty cool did you turn this one? its amazing:thumbsup:


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Great piece! What kind of chuck did you use? How big is it? Can you take more pics and post them? Love to see more of this work of art. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats cool!!!

Mind doing a tutorial here?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

This is some serious stuff u got here, the more interesting things I see on this forum the more fired up I get about learning how to turn things other than pens,, great work....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> Thats cool!!!
> 
> Mind doing a tutorial here?


Yeah that's what I was thinking also. Very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Is that the same techniqhes David Sprignet uses in "woodturning wizardry"?


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow! I can understand how you turned one side but not the other. Any chance you could explain how a bit. Would suspect it has to be offset a bunch for each of the rear ring clusters. Impressed.


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> Is that the same techniqhes David Sprignet uses in "woodturning wizardry"?


Have no idea, have never seen the book


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> thats pretty cool did you turn this one? its amazing:thumbsup:


Let me see...does the title say..yes it's turned on a lathe? If so, then I bet it was.:laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

michelle said:


> Let me see...does the title say..yes it's turned on a lathe? If so, then I bet it was.:laughing:


 im sorry i was asking if (you) turned it. not if it was turned


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I see quite a bit of amazing works on these forums and most I can mechanically see how they go together(while still not posessing the tools, expertise, or patience to construct them) but this....I don't get it and its been bothering me for a couple days now, heh. 

Is it multiple turned pieces put together or turned one solid piece, start to finish? No, maybe....heck, I dunno. Still scratching my head over this one. Its amazing, that's for certain.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I do not know for certain, but I expect it is mounted on the centre to turn the side shown in the picture.

It is then reversed and mounted in 1 of 4 off centre mounts. You can see the holes in the picture.

Although this is "only" 8 in diameter, this is still a respectable size to be rotating 4+ inches off centre.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dave, I think you are almost right. I would bet the back side or off center side was turned first, then the front. Just a wild guess though.


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Dave, I think you are almost right. I would bet the back side or off center side was turned first, then the front. Just a wild guess though.


It can be done with off set weights to balance it out. The weight would have to be adjustable as you turned each of the four circles out and then do the front. Wish Michelle would let us know.....how about it Michelle?


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> im sorry i was asking if (you) turned it. not if it was turned


Let me see: I posted it under my name..why would you ask if I turned it? Don't you believe women can turn? :blink:


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, it was turned on 5 centers. It does make an amazing sound when it spins on the outside 4. You would need a large capacity lathe with a piece this size. mine does 29 inches. I use no weights. Turn the 4 on one side about 1/2 way thru, turn the piece & center it and turn the openings on front.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

michelle said:


> Let me see: I posted it under my name..why would you ask if I turned it? Don't you believe women can turn? :blink:


 wumen can do anything:smile: and you can turn way better than me:yes::yes:


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

I'm sorry for being off topic but I have to ask...did Robert do something to make you mad or something?? It appears he has done nothing but compliment your craftsmanship (which is exquisite) but keeps getting snarky remarks back. Sorry just had to ask.


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

michelle said:


> I did a tutorial over at sawmill creek on doing this type of turning, in case anyone is interested. Spalted maple about 8 inches in diameter. Hope you enjoy


Hi Michelle well done. I think the misunderstanding is you done a tutorial on this type of turning great, but failed to say that you turned this one. I know you did as you are a very gifted turner and I always look out for your posts on other forums Regards Tambotie:smile::smile::smile::thumbsup:


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Tamboti glad you like my stuff.. Next time I post something I will get a signed certificate of authenticity and have a priest & 2 nuns witness my posting.:thumbsup::yes: LOL enjoy your day


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Michelle's tutorial on Sawmill Creek*

Michelle mentioned she had a tutorial on Sawmill Creek.

Here is the link for those who are interested.
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?164346-a-tutorial-on-a-5-centered-negative-space-design

On this site, only members can see the jpg files.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

michelle said:


> Next time I post something I will get a signed certificate of authenticity and have a priest & 2 nuns witness my posting.:thumbsup::yes: LOL enjoy your day


I think you're overreacting a little here, Michelle. From time to time people skim through a thread and miss things that were stated previously. Things like "hmm let's see" can be interpreted as snarky and they may be gun shy when it comes to commenting on future threads. 

Also, there's no need to assume that everyone is sexist because they ask a simple question. Robert's a good guy... and I don't think he meant any harm, nor was he saying "it's good... for a girl"

Getting on to the good stuff, this is really really nice. Great job on the piece.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Taylormade said:


> I think you're overreacting a little here, Michelle. From time to time people skim through a thread and miss things that were stated previously. Things like "hmm let's see" can be interpreted as snarky and they may be gun shy when it comes to commenting on future threads.
> 
> Also, there's no need to assume that everyone is sexist because they ask a simple question. Robert's a good guy... and I don't think he meant any harm, nor was he saying "it's good... for a girl"
> 
> Getting on to the good stuff, this is really really nice. Great job on the piece.


+1

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## TheM0Nk (May 11, 2012)

No clue what it is but it looks nice!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks alot guys
i guess i was totally misunderstood and paid the price for it
i hope that all this does not run her off because she seems to have alot of good talent and advice we can all use
i will make sure to be more careful with my words


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is so very cool. I would love to see a tutorial on this one.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Michelle mentioned she had a tutorial on Sawmill Creek.
> 
> Here is the link for those who are interested.
> http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?164346-a-tutorial-on-a-5-centered-negative-space-design
> ...


I've tried registering at sawmill creek before but can't. I think it told me my real name was fake. Maybe I should try a fake real name?:confused1::blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kd5nay said:


> I'm sorry for being off topic but I have to ask...did Robert do something to make you mad or something?? It appears he has done nothing but compliment your craftsmanship (which is exquisite) but keeps getting snarky remarks back. Sorry just had to ask.


+1.:yes: A very innovative piece...nicely done. As for the exchange of words, just a slight misunderstanding IMO.









 







.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

The side facing would be rather simple as it is just cutting grooves. Whether this is done spining with a chisel or rotated by hand in contjuction with a router. I could make this in about 2 hours The reverse side with 4 mounting points is done (or can be done) with a router and the work ir turned by hand while mounted on the lathe. It is not!! rotating off centre with this particular work. Note the back groove most noticably at about 12 oclock has a round end to the groove as one would get with a drill, mill or router bit. Very creative and nice work Good to see you here Michelle, I have not been on the other site for a while

EDIT

Oh did not see the tutorial link above. Will have to compare to what my thoughts were


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Michelle Nice job well balance and a nice size. I do smaller pcs. about 1 5/8'' to make small pendants and necklaces only I glue up complimenting woods makes it easy to know when you are half way through. Did you use dbl. side tape to hold it down or use small screws flip it and then place screws between the lattice?

Jerry


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

wood shavings said:


> Did you use dbl. side tape to hold it down or use small screws flip it and then place screws between the lattice?


This is an old thread. Michele has not been on the forum since Jan 2013.

Post #22 has a link to her tutorial on making the piece. This may answer your question.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It is a very nice piece. I missed it the first time around but I'm pretty sure I would have jumped on her snarky attitude.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow that is a pretty sorry attitude. If you had not mentioned it I would not even know you were a women. Nice piece and I am sure you learned from someone else. Not much more to say. Good luck.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> This is an old thread. Michele has not been on the forum since Jan 2013.
> 
> Post #22 has a link to her tutorial on making the piece. This may answer your question.


Gee I wonder why:shifty:


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

You do some very nice work Michelle,I will have to check out your tutorial.


----------

